# Monitor question, B&W vs Focal?



## Iostream (Oct 25, 2013)

I had been looking at possibly getting the Solo6 monitors, but I also love the B&W 805s and know they have been used in some studios as well. Has anyone compared the two as monitors? I am familiar with the B&W sound, I have had nautilus 804s in my audio system for years. I think they would make good monitors, but I have never heard the Focals and don't know how they would compare. Anyone have any insight for me?


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't know either of those though, you're obviously into hi-end speakers so you might have a listen to the Neumann KH 310 which has a stellar reputation under the KH brand and is a 3-way system. I looked into BW805s and while they were tempting, you'll need amps and subs too so factor those in.

Another suggestion is purchase both that you're interested in and make arrangements to return one pair (though it helps to find a dealer that carries both which is unlikely). This gives you a unique chance to listen and compare in your studio.

And please report back afterwards on your impressions.


----------



## jaeroe (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't know the Focals, but I know the 805s - at least from 8 or so years ago. There was talk of an update to the design at some point, but I haven't kept up.

The 805s of that time period were not great in their class, especially compared to how good the 801s and 802s are in their respective classes. I just remember a comparable pair of Adams putting the 805s to shame (S3A's?... Can't rember the model, but powered, so price was similar at the end of the day).

Unless they've made good on that new design, I'd steer clear of the 805s. It's not the little brother of 801 or 802 if that's what you're thinking.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not sure anyone here can do more than offer their experience - you really need to get both into your studio and give them a fair test.

That said, you also did not mention what type(s) of music you produce, and whether you are tracking, mixing, mastering, or some or all of the above.

When I think of B&W I tend to think of classical music, or pop/jazz recorded in a more "record the performance" setting, as opposed to an environment where one is using processing to create the environment, if that makes sense.

When I think of the Focal line I tend to think of more "produced" setting, where processing is part of the production. That may seem like a strange distinction, but maybe I am strange?

I really like the B&W line, although I've never used the 805s. I would describe them as accurate, and relatively neutral, with just a smidgen of flattering. I also like for Focal line, but I've really only heard them in a rock and roll setting, and not in a studio with which I was familiar.

Synergy mentioned the Neuman/K&H. I've only heard these in an unfamiliar setting as well, but I was really impressed. They struck me as a monitor that could cover a wide swath.

To put this in perspective, as much as one can do in text, my current favorite monitor is probably the Haffler TRM line, which is no longer supported. I like most of the larger Genelec monitors, but find them fatiguing. 

My present monitors are UREI 809s and Yorkville YSMs. I have reached a point where they no longer do the job for me, and plan to start my new monitor adventure shortly. The first candidates are (believe it or not) the new Presonus Sceptres. I've heard the Fulcrum loudspeakers, and suspect that I will like his take on studio monitors. But I also want to audition the K&H, Blue Sky, Focal, and probably others. Finding dealers who will let me borrow them is almost as big a challenge as the audition itself<G>!


----------



## Iostream (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks, so I do a mix of orchestral (sample based) and electronica/industrial. My studio is rather small 13x14ft. I do have a REL sub and suitable electronics for the B&W setup if I go that route, or if I go with Focal, they are powered. I guess I lean towards B&W for a couple of reasons. My studio is also in my office, I spend all day in here for my day job, listening to music for pleasure. In the evenings I produce in here. After over 10 years with the B&W Nautilus 804s downstairs, I am very familiar with their sound. I know I love them for pleasure listening, and I check all of my mixes on them as well with good results.
I do need new studio monitors, and if I can get a speaker that I like listening to for pleasure as well I can save having 2 sets of speakers set up. I have seen several studios supposedly do have B&W setups, but other than Abbey Road, I don't know exactly what they have. I had also considered the Dynaudio Confidence C1s, but (silly, I know) I like the looks of the B&W a bit more.


----------



## Den (Oct 26, 2013)

*ADAM, KRK, Neumann, and Event 3 Way Studio Monitor Comparison*

Here is a nice shootout between 4 studio monitors.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueSIMH0WWCw

I really like Adam S3X H here.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 27, 2013)

Iostream @ Sat Oct 26 said:


> I do a mix of orchestral (sample based) and electronica/industrial.



That's a broad spectrum!



Iostream said:


> My studio is rather small 13x14ft.



That's not terribly small... if the ceiling is at least 8 feet you've got a better space than many!



Iostream said:


> I do have a REL sub and suitable electronics for the B&W setup if I go that route



So that's one thing in favor of the B&W



Iostream said:


> After over 10 years with the B&W Nautilus 804s downstairs, I am very familiar with their sound. I know I love them for pleasure listening, and I check all of my mixes on them as well with good results.



To me that is a HUGE factor. You know the B&W, you know how it translates to the rest of the world... that's really important. You can learn a new monitor, and if the new monitor offers something the old one can't then that's something too, but knowing a monitor is just incredibly valuable!!



Iostream said:


> I had also considered the Dynaudio Confidence C1s,



Another very worthy brand.



Iostream said:


> but (silly, I know) I like the looks of the B&W a bit more.



There are sillier reasons...

My thing, and I guess I probably repeat it a lot, is that you really can not choose loudspeakers, (or microphones) based on an MP3 demo or a video on YouTube or even the heartfelt, and well intended advice you can get online. The first two are worthless, and while the later can certainly help you to narrow the field, you have to listen to them. Better is to listen to them in your space.

I have a couple of friends who have made their mark on the industry. I do ask them why they use certain gear, including monitors and microphones. But that is just one factor, and not an important one (don't ever tell them I said that!)

I really wish it were that simple... especially for sample libraries!!!


----------



## kutai (Oct 28, 2013)

I own a pair of Solo6's the tweeter is probably one of the best in the market in all segments, the woofer is also very competent. 

Several years ago when I first bought them, I didn't like them at all, the sound was foreign to me but, at that time I didn't know how stuff should have sounded. And I decided bartering these with a pair of B&Ws. I didn't remember the model probably 803s. And after comparing them in my room I understood why Focals were so well regarded in the industry...

803s were also great but after comparison I realized Focal's were better for music making. Also there was this amplification issue with B&Ws... With active systems like Solo6s the amp and the cone are paired optimally and they work efficiently, in passive systems the situation is different also an external amp will add its color and there are cabling issues, the source to the amp should be very short and shielded etc...


----------



## Iostream (Nov 8, 2013)

I spent a bit of time yesterday listening to both (as well as the B&W PM-1). I was rather surprised to find that not only did I have a preference for the Focals, it was a very strong preference. No contest even.


----------



## Lupez (Nov 11, 2013)

well I just swapped a pair of Focal Twins + Sub6 for a pair of B&W 801 Matrix III with Rotel 1090 poweramp.
In my room the Focals sounded like a pair of cardboards in comparison to the 801s.


----------



## Iostream (Nov 11, 2013)

When you get to the floorstanders, it is something different indeed. I still love my N804s (also driven by Rotel). 
But for my listening last week, the Solo 6 was in a guitar center room, not the best listening environment. The 805 diamonds were in a treated room powered by a Musical Fidelity 250W integrated and with a REL sub, basically optimal conditions. I still preferred the Focal by quite a bit. Perhaps the 805s are just not as well suited for nearfield.


----------



## Lupez (Nov 11, 2013)

I never listened to 805s although a fine studio in my surrondings uses them for tracking and mixing, but they are placed in a acoustically tuned room.
I am a guitarist and they only thing I can say about B&W vs Focals is that the midrange clarity is of another level - guitars sound like guitars on the B&W.
On the Focals they don't, so I wouldn't recommend them for heavy work on acoustic / electric instruments - I'd rather use B&W, Quested, ATC.
Of course the 801s outperform the Twins on every other aspect as well.


----------

